# I can't believe it!!!!! After 2 and a half years oh my god !!!!



## taylorttc

Got my two BIG FAT POSITIVES this afternoon :happydance: :happydance

Absolutely in shock, can't believe it, still in shock!!!

Drs app in the morning & call the midwife to see what's what :happydance:

Oh so excited ... :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 181


----------



## Xstwx

Congratulations!!!!!! Thats awesome! So happy for you!!! Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months :D


----------



## taylorttc

Thank you so much Hun :hugs:

I am so pleased, OH cried when I gave him the tests he is absolutely over the moon :hugs:

I've got a spare test in the dressing table drawer for next week or something when I start to doubt being pregnant :haha:

How are you Hun? X x x


----------



## Dreambaby69

Congratulations xx


----------



## ihx94

Congratulations x


----------



## skris4

Congratulations!!!


----------



## HorrorFan88

Congrats!!


----------



## sbl

Congratulations!


----------



## taylorttc

Thank you so much everyone :hugs:

I am still in shock, really can't believe it. So grateful and lucky and excited for the next 8 months... :baby:

It will feel more real when I have see doctor and phoned midwife and arranged everything. :happydance:

Fingers crossed on a healthy pregnancy, only 5 weeks pregnant and can't wait to meet my bundle of joy :baby:

I wont be stranger though... staying put! Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you lovely ladies TTC, and will always be here if anyone needs a chat. :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## michelle535

Congratulations!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## mum140381

congrats


----------



## Pink1981

Many congratulations!!! Xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## mjemma

Ah, congratulations. Enjoy! x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :D


----------



## CormacksGirl

Congrats!


----------



## Feb4th2011

Wonderful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## angelmommy13

Congratulations!!
:hugs:


----------



## xprincessx

congratulations x


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

Congratulations. Fabulous news & fabulous lines ;)


----------



## taylorttc

Thank you so much ladies :hugs:

Got my dates wrong, had an ultrasound yesterday I'm actually 6 weeks and 2 days today ! :baby:

Baby looks perfect, sonographer found heartbeat and said everything looks great!! :happydance:

Only symptom I've actually got is being extremely tired, headache & slightly tender breasts

Got next midwife app on the 6th January & 12 weeks scan the 26th January - :hugs:

Oh so excited, spreading lots of baby dust to all you lovely ladies!!!! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bluecathy1978

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## saveme

Congratulations!


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats hun wishing you a very very happy & healthy 9 months. My first took over 4 years & the day i got my bfp was the best for me & dh. Ds is now 7. so happy for you


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## smileyfaces

Awww congrats! I love lttc bfps!! Xx


----------



## cherrished

Congratulations Hun xx


----------



## TacoTime

Very exciting news - congrats!


----------



## ashleyg

Congratulations!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations xx


----------



## Springermommy

Congrats!


----------



## Marzipane

Fantastic news! Congrats!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations!!!! :wohoo: Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

yayyyy congrats hunnie... I'm sure i remember you when i was a LTTTC'er :) x


----------



## Penguin20

Congrats :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats and wishing you a H&H 9 months. You give me so much hope. Few days ago, I officially hit the 2 year ttc mark.


----------

